# MgO board finishing options



## Build Tiny (2 mo ago)

I am getting ready to hang Magnesium-oxide-board, MgO board, in a new construction, steel stud house. I have read about many different ways to finish it. Does anyone have experience with this stuff?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It's alkaline so some things don't bond to it. You might need to use a special primer. Anyway test the paint and finish material before you do the whole house. I haven't worked with it much but test your material and make sure it will actually bond first. It's a fairly flexible if expencive material. You can use this board if you don't want to install backing for shelving and cabinets. You can paint, plaster, stucco, wallpaper it. If you're feeling particularly lazy you can even use no corner bead with it.

Copy paste from some manufacturer website:

To properly test the bonding capability of the topcoat, brush on or spray a small area of the panel with paint, let the board dry and cure. Then make an X with a sharp razor knife, apply masking tape over the cut and press firmly and rip it off like a band-aid. If the paint stays on the board, this indicates the paint and board have a successful bond.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

what makes it better than sheetrock? never heard of it before.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

picks drywall said:


> what makes it better than sheetrock? never heard of it before.


It's just more expencive. Just like $300 work boots are better than $50 boots. There are lots of pros to using the material but the cost is so much higher people tend not to bother when they could just use drywall or whatever water resistant wood.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

i only did one home in 35yr that was steel studs there must be a reason. lol i know working in some commercial that steel studs were way more of a pain to hang on than wood.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

picks drywall said:


> i only did one home in 35yr that was steel studs there must be a reason. lol i know working in some commercial that steel studs were way more of a pain to hang on than wood.


There are a lot of pros and cons to every material. Steel has predictable quality, doesn't bow or warp (unless damaged), will not rot and is fire resistant. Cons are its difficult to cut, hard to find for diy. 

There may be locations where you still prefer to use wood as well as metal studs, such as when attaching electrical boxes between studs and door frames. You may also find it easier to attach trim moldings around doors and windows if they have been framed with wood rather than steel. 

Steel studs work well in bathrooms, basements, and other water-prone areas since they are impervious to moisture.

Metal studs are impervious to fire, termites, rot, splitting, and any other number of hazards which can affect organic-based building materials such as wood.


----------

